
Redeye VC: After the Techcrunch Bump - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/01/after-the-techc.html
======
webwright
Great article. Great GREAT article. IMO, you should avoid TechCrunch like the
plague until you can prove that you can turn organic traffic into users.

Am I missing something on Scribd? How the heck do you download a document?

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/1461192/Cohort-Analysis>

Maybe I need to get more coffee.

~~~
rms
That document is missing the set of download links that would normally be
between "Share" and "Favorite This".

Maybe there is a flag an uploader can check to not allow download?

------
jkopelman
I just changed the link -- you can now download the spreadsheet at
<http://www.kopelman.com/Cohort.xls>

~~~
webwright
Thx Josh-- Much appreciated. Absolutely love the blog by the way... Just
subscribed.

------
ekanes
Point #4 on this article is solid gold.

